# my pitbull gets beat up by a puggle



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

hey guys,

i have a bit of a problem that i was hoping maybe someone here might have delt with before.

i have Leela my 7 month old pit and 
my sister has a 14 month of puggle named diesel they were 
not raised together but they now live in the same home
i needed to move back home to care for my mother who has cancer.
the dogs for the most part get along ok.
but diesel is like a grumpy old fart leela wants to play all the
time and she seems to really love him any chance she gets 
she will lay with him and give him kisses
here is a pic of them when he is being nice









but then his other side comes out and he will bite at her and its not in a playful way she will not get nasty back with him untill he bites her hard and she crys out. this has only happend one time.
when i moved back home i was worried that leela would be the one who would be starting the fights and or hurting little diesel but it seems to be the other way around.
now both dogs view me as the boss if you will and it dont take much to break them up just a loud word from me and 90% of the time i can stop it before it happens.

is there hope for these 2 or is this something i will have to deal with untill i get to move out again?

help save a pitbull and muzzle your puggles...lol

here is a pic of my little one from this morning


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I would be careful especially as she gets closer to that year of age mark... She won't take the abuse for very long! If you notice it continue even after you reprimand the dog I would seperate them.... for the sake of the puggle. Also always keep a close eye on them to try to avoid it from happening in the first place


----------



## 619luv (May 1, 2009)

man. getting beat by a puggle?? thats like losing to the clippers..or losing war to france.

LOL JK be careful with them!!


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Diesel is a "he" ? Is he fixed ?It could get ugly if the puggle gets too dominant. Pugs can be a dominant breed - very pushy. Keep a close eye on them and crate the one that gets too upity. They will learn that if the get like that they will be removed and if they act good they can stay out and play.We have a pitie that is very submissive so the breed doesnt always predict tempremant


----------



## pugglesluvpits (May 2, 2009)

im knine guys sister and the puggle is a loveable dog but he is alil grumpy at times he is only a year old but likes to take a break from playin while the pitbull wants to continue to play ...he then get angry im not worried about the pitbull hurting him he is very tonka tuff for a small dog but the fighting is aggervating to deal with any advice ??


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I would be careful. Dont leave them together in a room alone. They might get along but you just never know...one day it could just brake out.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Give them some time to adjust and mature, but make sure they are always supervised, and separated when they can not be supervised. Reprimand them for bad behavior, and praise for good behavior. My pug and pit love each other, and I recently learned that Lady the pit will not allow anyone to reach over the fence and touch Raisin the pug when we are not home lol.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

pitbulljojo said:


> Diesel is a "he" ? Is he fixed ?It could get ugly if the puggle gets too dominant. Pugs can be a dominant breed - very pushy. Keep a close eye on them and crate the one that gets too upity. They will learn that if the get like that they will be removed and if they act good they can stay out and play.We have a pitie that is very submissive so the breed doesnt always predict tempremant


Yea he is a guy and yea he is with out his nuts. 
He had gotten fixed a month or so back and it stoped
The humping. 
We just need to keep a close eye on them like we have
Been doing and hope that with corection and time that they
Can become good friends


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Being able to keep an eye on them at all times could possibly keep something from happening to either of your dogs. It doesn't sound like anything serious now, but our breed is known to be DA and in a few months the situation you see know could make a turn for the worse. I think as long as you try and follow what floor candy said, about keeping them separate when theyre not supervised that it will help the situation. Be consistent!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

The black patch under the eye makes that one creepy looking puggle. The only thing helping in his looks dept is a gorgeous looking pit sitting next to him..lol


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

Correction alone is not enough, other participatory-with-you activities are needed to replace that which you are trying to repress.
Use an interrupt _before_ they reach the point of overexcitement; send to target, teach a new word or concept, conditioned relaxation, etc.

Julie K


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

NEELA said:


> I would be careful especially as she gets closer to that year of age mark... She won't take the abuse for very long! If you notice it continue even after you reprimand the dog I would seperate them.... for the sake of the puggle. Also always keep a close eye on them to try to avoid it from happening in the first place


I second that! When she starts reaching maturity, you'll have a messed up dog! Brad (RIP) destroyed Buster, he changed at 15 months. They all vary, but it WILL happen.


----------

